# Cat sleeping in a potted plant? Is it safe?



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok.. I've got a weird problem. My kitten became very attached to my live potted Christmas tree.. He started off by playing with the decorations on the tree and hiding behind the tree pot... He then playfully jumped in and out of the pot, a few times, and now he insists on sleeping in the pot... I tried removing the tree from the room, and the kitten started sleeping in his litter box instead... So now he is sleeping with the tree. The potting soil is organic, the tree is a plain fur tree.. He doesn't seem to want to eat the tree or the soil. Are there any health problems that can arise from this tree attachment???


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I've had a few cats who have preferred to sleep in a potted plant. Since the soil is organic and he isn't actually eating the tree,I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Very cute picture!  Adorable kitten. 

Soil can carry eggs of parasites but overall it likely doesn't, my cat sleeps in and around dirt since she goes outside all the time with no issues. I'd be more worried about sleeping in a litterbox being uncleanly and the worry of clay consumption.

What are you going to do when he's too big to fit in the potted plant?

I'd suggest breaking him of the habit while he's still young, habits die hard in cats... but I don't know how to best to go about this. Maybe someone will have suggestions.


----------

